# Baby Bugs are home!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The baby bugs came home on Saturday  I am getting very little work done :doh: Spending most of my time watching and cuddling puppies.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am only allowed to post one pic at a time 

This is Plain Boy in the pipe-he loves the pipe!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pink trying to get into the pipe with Plain


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Michael brushing the pups


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Plain going over the pipe


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Three sleepy puppies with full bellies 

I guess I'm buying a bigger bed tomorrow!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful puppies! I see that one of your little prodigies even plays the piano! Too cute!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Good luck getting anything done with those cuties around. That's a distraction I'd welcome any day! 

I don't think plain boy is going to fit in that pipe too much longer LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so, so cute!
little buglets!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Adorable! I'd offer to pitch in and help if I was closer


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of the Baby Bugs, they're so beautiful. 
I can understand why you're not getting much of anything else done, I'd much rather watch and play with these little ones too if I were in your shoes. 

Enjoy every minute with them.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh so adorable. I love when they go in the pipes, and then when they suddenly can't....


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

They are the cutest!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

What sweet, beautiful babies!  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The baby bugs like playing outside!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Mr. Plain getting ready to leap on his sister


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I'm in love with your puppies! I just like coming to this thread to look at the pictures. There's something about a soft fluffy golden puppy that just warms the heart!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Miss Pink-we will not embarrass her by telling what she is doing


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The boys


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Miss Pink finding the one spot where she can almost sneak under the fence :doh:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

jennretz said:


> I think I'm in love with your puppies! I just like coming to this thread to look at the pictures. There's something about a soft fluffy golden puppy that just warms the heart!


I know . I have not been feeling well but cannot help but smile at the babies!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> Pink trying to get into the pipe with Plain


She looks like a Guinea Pig in this picture! _*Adorable*_!!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What beautiful babies! I love to see the light color - such a contrast to my redheads. So... keeping one?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well she won't fit under for much longer! I had the pleasure of helping with a litter recently. It was so funny how as they grew they seemed to not know how much bigger they were. Running under chair -clunk goes the noggin. 

They are so beautiful and precious thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

fourlakes said:


> What beautiful babies! I love to see the light color - such a contrast to my redheads. So... keeping one?


Thanks! Both boys have homes but I haven't decided whether or not I'll be keeping the girl.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> Thanks! Both boys have homes but I haven't decided whether or not I'll be keeping the girl.


...and she's my little guinea pig!!! I *LOVE* her!!!! I'd sure keep her if she were in *my* house!!!!

NewfieMom, who has a very bad case of puppy fever!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are just absolutely adorable!!!!! I think you should keep Pink!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the new pictures of the Baby Bugs, they're so adorable. 
They've really grown, fun seeing them out and about exploring everything.

Take care of yourself Tahnee, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ugh, apparently I did something not-good to my trapezius muscle, so I am on Tramadol, naproxen and muscle relaxer. Luckily, the puppies are being very good 

Miss Pink resting after I cleaned the puppy pen and fed them pen


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

All of the babies napping.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope your muscle strain isn't something too serious and that the meds help you over the hump. Fingers crossed the puppers continue to be very good :crossfing


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> All of the babies napping.


Hope you feel better soon. Good thing you have 3 pups... instead of 13!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're on the injured reserve list! Sure hope you're feeling better soon  Those puppy babies sure are getting cuter and cuter! Looking forward to hearing what you decide about Miss Pink


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Somehow I missed this thread! No one can expect you to get anything done with little bugs in the house. I hope you enjoy your babies, before you know it, your home will be little bug free......


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I missed this thread with my move and all. The baby bugs are precious. Hope you keep little pink lady. How is their mom, First Bug? The pictures made my day. 

Feel better soon!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

GoldenMum said:


> Somehow I missed this thread! No one can expect you to get anything done with little bugs in the house. I hope you enjoy your babies, before you know it, your home will be little bug free......


Some of us are hoping it won't be entirely bug free. (Some of us are hoping she will keep Miss Pink.) :wave:

NewfieMom


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OutWest said:


> I missed this thread with my move and all. The baby bugs are precious. Hope you keep little pink lady. How is their mom, First Bug? The pictures made my day.
> 
> Feel better soon!


First Bug is doing really well  she has completely turned over the puppies to me, except for play dates :doh: She is fun mom now.

Miss Pink is a cutie, we shall have to see how she stacks up (pun intended) in a few weeks.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Puppies had a fun day today. Outside for only a bit as it was very hot and humid. Individual runs around the house, meeting the old dogs and Cher (who behaved but still curled her lip) and even spent some time in the crate while their pen was being cleaned.

This is Blue and Pink (she is in the pipe).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And here is Plain, the littlest one


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> This is Blue and Pink (she is in the pipe).


You're going to have to get rid of all those photos of Pink in those pipes. When she grows up and starts bringing boys home, those pictures of her sticking out of pipes are going to embarrass her. Especially the ones that show only her bottom!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> And here is Plain, the littlest one


Way too cute for mere words!

NewfieMom


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Had to take some pics as I was getting ready to clean the puppy pen. This is Mr. P. He is the smallest puppy, and feisty as all get out


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And Miss Pink. She is more cautious but once she is comfortable, she is heck on wheels!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And last but not least, Mr. Blue. He is a fun puppy, cuddly and feisty


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

All your puppies are winners, *Linda*. They just couldn't be cuter!

NewfieMom


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am having so much fun with these babies  But my house is definitely suffering!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

They are adorable! (stating obvious)

Mike D


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These babies are just gorgeous. I know what you mean about the house suffering!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I say let worrying about the house go - they're only babies for so long


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with hubbub, before you know it those little bugs will have flown the coop!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These little ones are just precious, enjoy every second with them.

The house work will be waiting for you, IMO there's more important things to do like enjoying these beautiful pups.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> I am having so much fun with these babies  But my house is definitely suffering!


They are gorgeous. The house will wait for a couple weeks.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am getting a serious case of puppy fever!!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

jennretz said:


> I am getting a serious case of puppy fever!!!


I know...I wish I could have tons of puppies, but I can't haha


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

These pictures are SO CUTE! My fluff ball comes home the first week of December!!!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

jennretz said:


> I am getting a serious case of puppy fever!!!


Same here!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is Miss Pink, napping in the holding pen while I vacuum the puppy pen. They slept through the whole thing


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And the boys


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Puppy Fever*



jennretz said:


> I am getting a serious case of puppy fever!!!


It's contagious. 
I got it when I was about 12 years old.
It's a lot like Malaria , it subsides but you're never cured.
I'm sixty & still get break out's of puppy fever.

Mike D


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here are Miss Pink and Mr. Blue napping this morning.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What precious little angels!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Mac and Kristen McCrea (Doolin Kennels) and baby Keegan stopped in to see the puppies. Great fun was had by all And we got some nice head shots !

Here is Mr. Blue


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And Miss Pink


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And last but not least, Mr. P


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Tahnee GR said:


> And last but not least, Mr. P


oh my how gorgeous are the pups!! My case of puppy fever is in full gear.. mine won't be born until end of September!! Admiring your pups and the other puppies on here will keep me calm until then :-D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of these beautiful little ones.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Miss Pink is so cute!! Her sweet little face just calls to me. I hope you do decide to keep her


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful babies ? They are getting so big!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

They're getting so big and are such sweet looking pups. How old are they now?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> Miss Pink is so cute!! Her sweet little face just calls to me. I hope you do decide to keep her


Yeah...but remember. You and I cannot be trusted. We both have puppy fever!

NewfieMom :wave:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> Here is Miss Pink, napping in the holding pen while I vacuum the puppy pen. They slept through the whole thing


Silly puppies!!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> And Miss Pink


She is so beautiful!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> They're getting so big and are such sweet looking pups. How old are they now?


They will be 7 weeks old on Saturday  They see the vet early Saturday morning (first appointment). We are doing temperament testing on Monday afternoon at my friend Lori's house, and then one goes home next Thursday and one on Sunday. I should know about Pink by then too.

I have all of next week off  Unfortunately, it is supposed to rain all week, so my dreams of playing outside with the puppies are pretty much dashed  We will just have to cuddle on the sofa, and visit some new rooms in the house.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Enjoy your week with the pups. Playing outside would have been fun but cuddle time sounds pretty good too


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> And Miss Pink


She is a doll! I love the paws...I could just kiss them. I do hope you keep her and we get to watch her grow.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The time goes SO fast with puppies and... away they go. Enjoy your last week with the three cuties!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

While I was sleeping in this morning, there apparently was a party going on in the dining room! The orangeish red thing is the bottom of their piano, and just out of camera range is their upside down bed :doh:


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Paaaaaartay!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very funny! Based on the evidence, they had a great time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Puppies playing in their crinkly kitty tunnel. It rolls over with them in it and they just love it!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And one more


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The puppies decided to have a party at midnight :doh: I went in to put things right and was attacked by 3 little party bugs. They were wound up!

Here are the little party bugs-Mr. Plain, Mr. Blue and Ms. Pink.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These photos made my morning: naughty, happy, silly, beautiful puppies with bright eyes!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hard to get mad at those little faces. Just precious!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Adorable!!!!! Looks like they just love partying!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Shredding newspaper - a favorite puppy party activity. Very cute bugs.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry they woke you but you have to admit those are some cute party pups! I think Miss Pink was the instigator of all the fun, she looks pretty guilty and the boys are saying really it was all her idea


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And then there were two . Brenner (Mr. Plain) went home on Thursday; Oliver (Mr. Blue) goes home on Sunday and then there will be just Miss Pink. She will stay for awhile, while I make up my mind about keeping her.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And here is Brenner in his new home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture, they're soooooo adorable. 

I'm in love with Miss Pink, hope you decide to keep her. The boys are really darling too, but there's something very special about her.
She's going to be lonesome when Mr. Blue goes home tomorrow.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> The puppies decided to have a party at midnight :doh: I went in to put things right and was attacked by 3 little party bugs. They were wound up!
> 
> Here are the little party bugs-Mr. Plain, Mr. Blue and Ms. Pink.


I love the difference of expression between the boys and Ms. Pink. Two slightly serious and .... the one who started and enjoyed it all. Girls rule, lol.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Linda, I love it that you knew to have pipes and crinkly kitty tunnels for the puppies to climb in. How did you know they would-especially Miss Pink-want to stick their heads into those things? I assume you are going to tell me experience. I have had many dogs, but only one of them from earliest puppyhood (my Golden). And I wouldn't have remembered which of her toys were her favorites. I love watching the very young puppies playing and you seem like a genius to me for knowing what to put out for the tiny puppies!

NewfieMom


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ha ha, NewfieMom, I wish I was a genius! The kitty tunnel was something I came across while looking for a tunnel for the babies, as other litters have enjoyed tunnels and similar toys in the past. The big bonus was the crinkly aspect and the fact that it rolls while they are in it 

I am still paying off vet visits from my two ill seniors and Romey's failed breeding, so some of what I wanted to buy for the puppies was just not possible at this time.

The kitty tunnel was a huge hit and cheap enough to buy a new one for each litter if necessary. The stools have been popular with my pups for over 15 years. The piano is relatively new and this litter really loved it. The PVC pipe joint started out as a substitute for a tunnel and I did not expect this litter to use it to climb over. The fact that it too rolled was another bonus  I've been prowling the big box stores looking for things that might work for the babies.

Things on my list that other breeders use are Little Tykes slides and other equipment, an adventure box and a puppy agility set. Hopefully, I'll be able to add those for Romey and Suva's litters.

It's so much fun to look for toys, and even more fun to watch the babies, and see how they put their own spin on them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Pink*

You have to keep MISS PINK! She has the sweetest face!
I love your ideas for the puppies, the crinkly kitty tunnel and all of their toys.
You are the perfect Mom to raise them!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> You have to keep MISS PINK! She has the sweetest face!
> I love your ideas for the puppies, the crinkly kitty tunnel and all of their toys.
> You are the perfect Mom to raise them!


She is. She truly is.

NewfieMom


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

If you don't decide to keep her, I believe there are a number of people who'd love to get their hands on her - mischievous little thing that she is


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, I finally decided  She is so pretty and what finally decided me is the fact that she is a Scout (my avatar) grandbaby. I just couldn't let her go!

I will start a new thread introducing her


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> Well, I finally decided  She is so pretty and what finally decided me is the fact that she is a Scout (my avatar) grandbaby. I just couldn't let her go!
> 
> I will start a new thread introducing her


Hooray, a Pink Party animal! I'm so glad you're keeping her and we will get to watch her grow up.


----------

